# FBH and IHS



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Now is the time to support the FBH and as many reptile clubs possible.
No one has more experience in fighting animal rights than Chris Newman FBH and Richard Brook and the IHS team. We must support the FBH in anyway possible right now , we must join up with local reptile clubs, weather it be IHS, EHS or PRAS, we must strengthen their numbers for the fight ahead. The anti's are building up for a fight again, they nearly won last time, they left us badly damaged last time. We must not let this happen again.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I am a member of the IHS and have to say times like these prove its a worth thing to be part of.

To anyone interested theres an IHS Hertford Meeting every first tuesday of the month at the White Hart Pub (hertford) from 20:00.

Its nice to meet people who have the same interests and all are welcome.

PM me if you want more info.

:welcome:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Totally agree
These Nut jobs are not going to go away
International Animal Rescue : News: Reptile dealers on the run: Animal market goes underground


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*couldn't agree more!*



Pete Q said:


> Now is the time to support the FBH and as many reptile clubs possible.
> No one has more experience in fighting animal rights than Chris Newman FBH and Richard Brook and the IHS team. We must support the FBH in anyway possible right now , we must join up with local reptile clubs, weather it be IHS, EHS or PRAS, we must strengthen their numbers for the fight ahead. The anti's are building up for a fight again, they nearly won last time, they left us badly damaged last time. We must not let this happen again.


but people are too shortsighted to look at the big picture, and moan at the prospect of paying a sub.
everyone should belong to at least one of the societies/clubs


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

So living in surrey, what club do i join and how? or can i join a few different ones? is there a national one i can join? It's never been obvious to me how i go about joining and i think that is part of the problem.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*societies*

Here is the link for the IHS so you can have a look,

Welcome to The International Herpetological Society

you need to be a member of some of the different societies to get into some of the shows around the country to legally buy reptiles,
Im not 100% sure, but I think! with the IHS membership you can get in all of them, Im sure someone will say whether Im right or not.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you join the FBH?
Im an IHS member already


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there a club or group in North Lincolnshire, if so where do they meet
thanks rob


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it would be great to do a sticky for a while, reptile club links.
Also, remember that you don't have to be near to a reptile club, most of them send out news letters to let you no whats happening.


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

vickylolage said:


> Can you join the FBH?
> Im an IHS member already


You can't join the FBH directly it is a society for Herpetological Societies, by joining an affiliated society you are helping the FBH as each society pays the FBH a sum of money for each UK member they have. Which in turn is used to help them fight legislations, pay solicitors consultation fees etc.

A new FBH website should be in and running again shortly : victory:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

This may put people off joining before xmas:

*(Please Note: With immediate effect, membership will now run from 1st January to 31st December)*

i think if you pay for a year, you should get a year but it would probably be too hard to administrate.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Totally agree
> These Nut jobs are not going to go away
> International Animal Rescue : News: Reptile dealers on the run: Animal market goes underground


I agree with this 100%...they are not going to go or stop doing what they are doing...its time to turn the tables, support our reptile clubs...start more if needed..educate some people, and get our side of things across.

I would also suggest, that if they want to play the game of having members on the forum, we think about having some sort of private part to discuss things like this in (how you would prove your not one of them and get access to the private bit I havnt a clue :lol2

It has really cheered my mood no end, seeing everyone pulling together and not taking it lying down!!

I feel a Churchill type speach coming on...so Im going before I type it :lol2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

fishboy said:


> This may put people off joining before xmas:
> 
> *(Please Note: With immediate effect, membership will now run from 1st January to 31st December)*
> 
> i think if you pay for a year, you should get a year but it would probably be too hard to administrate.


It may be worth asking as for new members they might be able to sort something.


----------



## cnsreps (Jun 17, 2008)

hi all, i think it can only help if you are a part of a club or socity. speaking to people face to face helping with advice and like minded people. i'm on the committie for BRAS and is always nice to see new people. were based in east london. the ammount of people that think reptiles are big bad beasts and when they see them at our educational talks and shows it changes people mind set.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

If its working the same as last year with the IHS if you join the society in or after October you dont have to pay another membership fee in January - you just pay the following year with everyone else


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Tarn~Totty said:


> I feel a Churchill type speach coming on...so Im going before I type it :lol2:


A man does what he must - in spite of personal consequences, in spite of obstacles and dangers and pressures - and that is the basis of all human morality. 
*Winston Churchill*

A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. 
*Winston Churchill*

One ought never to turn one's back on a threatened danger and try to run away from it. If you do that, you will double the danger. But if you meet it promptly and without flinching, you will reduce the danger by half. Never run away from anything. Never! 
*Winston Churchill*





Never, never, never give up. 
*Winston Churchill*


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

vickylolage said:


> If its working the same as last year with the IHS if you join the society in or after October you dont have to pay another membership fee in January - you just pay the following year with everyone else



Cool, so i won't join til next month :2thumb:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> A man does what he must - in spite of personal consequences, in spite of obstacles and dangers and pressures - and that is the basis of all human morality.
> *Winston Churchill*
> 
> A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.
> ...


Very fitting hun...and very true too : victory:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Windy said:


> You can't join the FBH directly it is a society for Herpetological Societies, by joining an affiliated society you are helping the FBH as each society pays the FBH a sum of money for each UK member they have. Which in turn is used to help them fight legislations, pay solicitors consultation fees etc.
> 
> A new FBH website should be in and running again shortly : victory:


Sorry mate but you can join directly...

I am a fully paid up member of the BHS, you can even join and pay membership on line on their site here - The BHS - Home

:2thumb:


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Pete Q said:


> Now is the time to support the FBH and as many reptile clubs possible.
> No one has more experience in fighting animal rights than Chris Newman FBH and Richard Brook and the IHS team. We must support the FBH in anyway possible right now , we must join up with local reptile clubs, weather it be IHS, EHS or PRAS, we must strengthen their numbers for the fight ahead. The anti's are building up for a fight again, they nearly won last time, they left us badly damaged last time. We must not let this happen again.


 
Hi Pete,
With regards to funds for the FBH, I think it would'nt be too unfair to insist that all those that attend this event pay an extra £1 on the door (taking the ticket price to a whooping £3!!!) and also all table holders donate another £5 per table booked.

Without the FBH getting involved and clarifying the law to the vairous councils we may of lost 4 shows this year!!!

Is a few pounds each too much to ask?


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Scott W said:


> Is a few pounds each too much to ask?


Not in the slightest


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All
Scott I think that is a brilliant idea and I will be putting it to the commitee of PRAS to see if we can do that at the show or at least have some sort of donation system.
Another thing you were talking about clubs and being members last year at our show I noticed that probably only 30% of people that came through the door were members of clubs in the country that means a staggering 70% were not members of any clubs, come on folks support your local clubs and help us keep our passion alive.
The other thing I wanted to say was that I was in PRAS and on the commitee when this all happend before with the antis and it is hard but we have to have be a united front.
Lyn x


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I can only echo the sentiment that now is the time to join your local reptile club. As somebody who has been through this with our own show (MRAC, Maidstone), last month, I know first hand what a great role the FBH play and how it is important that not only the reptile community support the clubs, but the clubs support other clubs. Which, is what we had.
However, I would like to add that just becoming a member of a local club is not enough. We need people to turn up at the meetings and become actively involved in the club. 
MRAC will be at the Essex show on Sunday and we will have details of the club and the meetings, as I am sure will other clubs. 
Take time to stop and have a chat, and if there isn't a local club, look to the next county, I am sure there will be something near you.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

beadfairy said:


> Hi All
> Scott I think that is a brilliant idea and I will be putting it to the commitee of PRAS to see if we can do that at the show or at least have some sort of donation system.
> Another thing you were talking about clubs and being members last year at our show I noticed that probably only 30% of people that came through the door were members of clubs in the country that means a staggering 70% were not members of any clubs, come on folks support your local clubs and help us keep our passion alive.
> The other thing I wanted to say was that I was in PRAS and on the commitee when this all happend before with the antis and it is hard but we have to have be a united front.
> Lyn x


 
Hi Lyn,

Thanks, I was chatting to Chris yesterday and suggested this but of course he can not impose it on any show but I'd like to think that all the shows that have benefitted from the FBH's involved would just automatically add it to the charges.

I can't honestly see an extra £5 on every table would have any impact on someone booking or not booking, the same with an extra £1 to enter.

Let's hope ERAC are able to do this for Sunday's show.

Lyn, when is your show? I'll see if I can make it this year, I always liked the PRAS show but it's clashed with other things recently.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

vickylolage said:


> If its working the same as last year with the IHS if you join the society in or after October you dont have to pay another membership fee in January - you just pay the following year with everyone else


*RE, IHS MEMBERSHIP*

No, sorry vickie thats what I thought,thats how it used to be,
Ive spoken to Alan Wilkie this week, its not this running like that from now on, its running from 1st Jan - 31st Dec, so it doesnt matter when you join, you pay the full amount for the year, I also asked if none members could pay a bit extra on the door but he said no its got to be members only because it would be illegal to sell to members of the public,
so dont forget to renew your membership like I did,:bash: and do it at the begining of the year: victory: its a good cause anyway I dont mind.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Scott W said:


> Hi Pete,
> With regards to funds for the FBH, I think it would'nt be too unfair to insist that all those that attend this event pay an extra £1 on the door (taking the ticket price to a whooping £3!!!) and also all table holders donate another £5 per table booked.
> 
> Without the FBH getting involved and clarifying the law to the vairous councils we may of lost 4 shows this year!!!
> ...


I'd pay a little more if it went towards defending our hobby for sure.
Good idea. Anti's have bags of money to help them spread their lies, just a little behind our defence, the truth, is go good thing.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> *RE, IHS MEMBERSHIP*
> 
> No, sorry vickie thats what I thought,thats how it used to be,
> Ive spoken to Alan Wilkie this week, its not this running like that from now on, its running from 1st Jan - 31st Dec, so it doesnt matter when you join, you pay the full amount for the year, I also asked if none members could pay a bit extra on the door but he said no its got to be members only because it would be illegal to sell to members of the public,
> so dont forget to renew your membership like I did,:bash: and do it at the begining of the year: victory: its a good cause anyway I dont mind.


On the door of what?


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Maybe leave collection buckets at the end of some of the tables or have some people taking them round as they go? Gets round not being able to add a little extra for entry : victory: Would that be allowed?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> On the door of what?


 
*SORRY,*

*on the entrance Door to Shows Where you need to be a member of a society to enter. *


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

got to admit this post is definetly going the right way. this seems like for a change that we can all get together and at least 'help' make a change- if you know what i mean. is there a chance of getting a link up somewhere with addys to every club website/ membership info?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

serpentsupplies said:


> got to admit this post is definetly going the right way. this seems like for a change that we can all get together and at least 'help' make a change- if you know what i mean. is there a chance of getting a link up somewhere with addys to every club website/ membership info?


 I'd like to see a sticky on it, same as the one for shows.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

well to get it started

*portsmouth reptile and amphibian society*

Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society

*International Herpetological Society*

Welcome to The International Herpetological Society

*British Herpetological society*

The BHS - Home

*West midlands reptile society*

Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society!

*Essex reptile and amphibian club*

ERAC - Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club

*British Reptile and Amphibian Society*

B.R.A.S - BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Carrying on from here

Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club (MRAC)

MRAC Website


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

As someone else has said, it great to see people pulling together instead of fighting against each other. I can’t what would happen if the anti's got their legislations passed. I think everyone would go underground, but this being said not everybody could get away with it. I wasn’t a reptile keeper when the last 'fight' took place but if (and when) it happens again, people need to pull together like they have in the past and do everything they can to support it, and not sit back and let others fight our corner for us, because if the worst did happen and the anti's get their way then they would be left wishing they had done more to help, as of the 1st of January 2010 me and my other half will be becoming members of the I.H.S and we will be looking to other associations too.

We can’t let these absent minded, uneducated people win and potentially take away our hobby. Well done to the people that have bought this to light, we need to pull together and fight these people


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Hana said:


> As someone else has said, it great to see people pulling together instead of fighting against each other. I can’t what would happen if the anti's got their legislations passed. I think everyone would go underground, but this being said not everybody could get away with it. I wasn’t a reptile keeper when the last 'fight' took place but if (and when) it happens again, people need to pull together like they have in the past and do everything they can to support it, and not sit back and let others fight our corner for us, because if the worst did happen and the anti's get their way then they would be left wishing they had done more to help, as of the 1st of January 2010 me and my other half will be becoming members of the I.H.S and we will be looking to other associations too.
> 
> We can’t let these absent minded, uneducated people win and potentially take away our hobby. Well done to the people that have bought this to light, we need to pull together and fight these people


Well said Hanna. Here's a little test for everyone to speak up and show we have a voice.
Login | Facebook


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> Well said Hana. Here's a little test for everyone to speak up and show we have a voice.
> Login | Facebook


 
Ahh....now i have a problem, i dont use facebook, i just cant be doing with it lol, although, i will get my sister to join this group- if thats what it is, not really had much to do with it lol- in replacement haha


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

HS said:


> Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club (MRAC)
> 
> MRAC Website


British Exotics Keepers Society
BEKS - Educating Britain About Everything Exotic

Might aswell add it!

We need to rally together to push the antis back. As stated meetings need to be arranged and a general society meet up would be good. Say 1-2 representitives of a society go and meet etc, lay down points, news, updates about how things will go down.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Hana said:


> Ahh....now i have a problem, i dont use facebook, i just cant be doing with it lol, although, i will get my sister to join this group- if thats what it is, not really had much to do with it lol- in replacement haha


 I know what you mean, I have no interest in facebook either. Just joined it to have a go at the antis.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I found a card pinned to the board at work for the:

London Essex & Hertfordshire Amphibian and Reptile Trust

Registered charity No. 1089466

I take it this is well out of date along with everything else on the board (most things were 6+ years old :lol2


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

I was actually looking for info on the IHS. Does it have a website and an itinerary for this year?

WTF is the FBH?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

-EJ said:


> I was actually looking for info on the IHS. Does it have a website and an itinerary for this year?
> 
> WTF is the FBH?


Federation of British Herpetologists
Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Who came up with that name??????
Distinctive I might add.

thanks.



Pete Q said:


> Federation of British Herpetologists
> Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------

